# خريطة بناء لقطعة 100 متر مربع



## مهندس مثنى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا انوي بناء قطعة ارض مساحتها 100 م2 ( 5 × 20 ) ورايد خريطة حلوة رايد بيها استقبال و مطبخ وصالة داخلية وغرفة نوم وملحقات صحية في الدور الارضي والطابق الاول رايد كله غرف نوم مع ملحقات صحية مع شكري لمن يرد على طلبي وحتى اللي ما يرد


----------



## el_nada1 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hja (6 يناير 2010)

انا اريد بناء ارض قطعه 526 م مربع ركنيه وارجو توزيعه على اربع غرف نوم ومجلس وصاله وغرفه خاصه واربع دورات للمياه بحيث تكون التهويه المتروكه من جميع النواحي شمالا 3م شرقا 2م غربا 3م جنوبا 2م/ طول الارض شمالا 22م وجنوبا 21.8 م وشرقا 24.35م وغربا 24.15 م ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## moh76 (19 مارس 2010)

الرجاء منكم خريطة القطعة 100 متر مع الشكر


----------



## hananfadi (19 مارس 2010)

الى الاخ مهندس متنى 
تقول ان قطعة الارض 20x5 
اليس غريبة ?????


----------



## عبد المهند (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذه الخدمة السريعة


----------



## عبد المهند (25 يونيو 2010)

*خريطة مئة متر مربع*

مشكور عاى هذه الخريطة


----------



## مصطفى الكليباوي (27 يونيو 2010)

اريد خريطة بناء منزل 100 متر مع جزيل الشكر
الرجاء ارسال الخريطة الى هذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## مصطفى الكليباوي (27 يونيو 2010)

:63:ممكن خريطة بناء منزل 100 متر
مع تحياتي


----------



## حسين محمد فجر (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خريطة بناء لقطعة بابعاد 10*20م ممن لديه افكار جديدة الرجاء ارسالها الى الاميل[email protected]


----------



## saifeddeen (29 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2+ 
**[email protected]*​


----------



## مازن ألحسن (30 يونيو 2010)

مهندس مثنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا انوي بناء قطعة ارض مساحتها 100 م2 ( 5 × 20 ) ورايد خريطة حلوة رايد بيها استقبال و مطبخ وصالة داخلية وغرفة نوم وملحقات صحية في الدور الارضي والطابق الاول رايد كله غرف نوم مع ملحقات صحية مع شكري لمن يرد على طلبي وحتى اللي ما يرد


 
ممكن ان نساعدك في التصميم فقط اعلامنا موقع الارض وفي اي مدينة؟


----------



## الهيثوم (5 يوليو 2010)

ممكن خريطة 100 متر الواجهة 5 والعمق 20
لعائلة مكونة من خمس أفراد
على هذا الايميل [email protected]


----------



## adelhammuzy (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا ارغب ببناء منزل مساحة الارض فيها 100 متر مربع وبأطوال 10 متر * 10 متر ويكون من دورين ثلاث غرف معيشه في الدور الثاني مع الصحيات اما الدور الاول فيحوي على صالة ضيوف ومطبخ وصحيات علما ان افراد العائله عددها سبعة افراد وانا شاكر لخدمة اي اخ يحاول مساعدتي والارسال على الايميل الخاص وهو [email protected]:13:


----------



## مهندسه كركوك (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## cadnet (16 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن خريطة بناء منزل 100 متر
مع تحياتي


----------



## حيدركامل (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هلمواضيع الحلوة:77:


----------



## حمديابوزامل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

:63::13:


----------



## م ساسي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن خريطة لمنزل ارضي المساحة 220م يتكون من 3 غرف وحمامان وصالة للنساء ومجلس للرجال بالحمام ومطبخ بالمستودع الميل [email protected] وشكرا
....................


----------



## مرتضى العماري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

http://houseofengineering.design.officelive.com/PLAN.aspx
خارطه موجوده ب الرابط مساحه 100 متر مربع واجهه 5 ونزال 20


----------



## خضر خلف (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الموقع المفيد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله انه سميع مجيب


----------



## حيدركامل (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوحسن66 (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الرائع
ارجو منك مساعدتي في رخطط لمنزل من طابقين الطابق الاول فقط على الاعمدة
ان قطعة الارض مساحتها 284متر مربع 13.90x20.40 على ان تكون الارتدادات لا تقل عن 1.50متر
و ان يكون في التصميم غرفة نوم رئيسية و ثلاث غرف للاطفال
و كلي امل في مساعدتكم لي 
و لكم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## ابوحسن66 (4 يناير 2011)

اعذروني و لكن لدى ملاحظة واحدة ارجو ان لا تزيد مساحة البناء عن 140 متر


----------



## اياد جبريل (3 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة الاخ بالول طلب خريطة ولا احد رد عيه وين الخريطة


----------



## ehabaglan (12 أبريل 2011)

فين خريطة الأرض lay out بتاعها أى حد فيه شارع اى حد فيه جار إنت فى اى دولة الجو حار الجو بارد شكلك لسه حديث وعايز تتعلم بس مش عايز تقول


----------



## faisal6580444 (13 أبريل 2011)

اريد مخطط بناء لمنزل من طابق واحد بمساحة لا تتجاوز 160م2 يحتوي على غرفة استقبال40م2 وثلاث غرف نوم ومطبخ وغرفة معيشة وثلاث حمامات ومطلع درج للسطح ابعاد القطعة 19*39 م مع جزيل الشكر على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## احمد سالم ناصر (25 أبريل 2011)

اريد خريطة بناء قطعة ارض 100متر 10×10 ركنية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مازن البدر (27 مايو 2011)

ممكن خريطة بناء لمساحة 100 متر مربع 10متر ×10متر 
ولمساحة 200متر مربع 10متر ×20متر


----------



## saifeddeen (27 مايو 2011)

*مهندسون معمارى و ديكور تصميمات خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندسون **معمارى و ديكور تصميمات **خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى *
*لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*
*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*

*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *
*695 34 58 010 2+ *
*[email protected]*
*زوروا موقعنا و شاهدوا بعض أعمالنا على الرابط التالى :-*​https://sites.google.com/site/hamdyhaddad/projects-samples


----------



## مازن البدر (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم شكري وتقديري لكم على هذا الموقع الجميل وفقكم الله ورعاكم 
سبق وأن طلبت خارطة بناء لأرض مساحتها 100متر مربع 10×10
وخارطة بناء لأرض مساحتها 200متر مربع 10×20 
ولم أحصل على أي منهما تحياتي وتقديري لكافة العاملين لأستمرارية هذا الموقع 
أخوكم مازن البدر


----------



## hikmet (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووور يا اخي وانا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الخريطة مع تقديري


----------



## docflid2005 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد تصميم لقطعة ارض 100متر مربع


حدودها من الشمال:حائط علوه 5 امتار
من الجنوب :شارع
من الشرق:جار
من الغرب: شارع
بحيث يكون البناء مكون من ثلاث طوابق
وشكرا:28::28::28:
[email protected]


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أبشر


----------



## mayssam aamer (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن خريطة بابعاد 9.5 * 9


----------



## عكل (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااز


----------



## ABODYSMILE (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد خريطة بناء حديثه لقطعة ارض 100 متر مربع(5 في 20) تحتوي على كراج واستقبال وصاله داخليه مع مطبخ وملحقات صحيه في الطابق الارضي ...اما الطابق العلوي فكله غرف نوم مع الملحقات الصحيه....لكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## ابو وسام وعزام (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد خريطه لارض مساحتهاالعرض7.5 والطول 12 من الخلف جار ملاصق من الامام شارع من اليمين جار ملاصف ومن اليسار جار ملاصق هو عباره عن بيت حجر ابي اهد وابني من جديد بحيث لايتاثروا الجيران ايميلي 




[email protected]


----------



## pwama25 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن خريطة بناء لقطعة بابعاد 08*17م ممن لديه افكار جديدة الرجاء ارسالها الى الاميل[email protected]*​​


----------



## هاني جاسم (2 أبريل 2012)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## هاني جاسم (2 أبريل 2012)

سلامس مشكوري


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان في المنتدي اكثر من مشاركة قد تفيدك
شكرا


----------



## ابو شعل (23 أبريل 2012)

وهذه الخريطة لعيونك طول 20 وعرض 5 اخوك ابو براء


----------



## حيدركامل (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم مع تقديري لجهودكم


----------



## المهندس تبريد (3 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن طلب منكم خريطة 

بناء قطعة ارض مساحتها 100 م2 ( 5 × 20 )
ولكم الشكر ارجو الاسراع حفظكم الله


----------



## المهندس تبريد (3 أغسطس 2012)

بناء قطعة ارض مساحتها 100 م2 ( 5 × 20 )


----------



## saidi75 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## شعبول1 (31 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## The_Architect_9 (12 مارس 2013)

موجود لمساعدة كل من يحتاج تصميمات معمارية لاى فئة من المبانى 
ولأى مساحة 
للتواصل بابسط الاسعار علشان زمايل مهنة واحدة بس 
the_observer9(at)yahoo
01018285445


----------

